# Single wall construction home



## kauaiHi (Jan 4, 2015)

How should I install a new pre hung entry door in a single wall home?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

with screws


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

Finish nails and shims are the preferred method in my neck of the woods. What is a single wall home?


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

So when you walk through the door... are you still outside?


----------



## kauaiHi (Jan 4, 2015)

Here in Hawaii a lot of the older homes are single wall. Meaning there is no framing. The tongue and groove pine boards make up the whole wall and support the roof. So my question is how exactly should I install a new pre hung door in a house built this way...?


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

Pictures would help.


----------



## kauaiHi (Jan 4, 2015)

http://www.atlasconstruction808.com...een-single-wall-and-double-wall-construction/

I don't have pictures of the house but here are some similar ones. 










http://www.hawaiilife.com/articles/2012/12/restoring-historic-plantation-style-home-kauai/


----------



## kauaiHi (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## kauaiHi (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## kauaiHi (Jan 4, 2015)

Sorry I don't know why the last picture isn't showing up. Here's the link...

http://tinyhousetalk.com/wp-content/uploads/1x6-pine-for-interior-walls-of-tiny-cabin.jpg


----------



## Premium08 (Jul 28, 2014)

mikegp said:


> So when you walk through the door... are you still outside?


I lol'd


----------



## gdc (Aug 17, 2014)

are the interior pictures your house.


----------



## gdc (Aug 17, 2014)

basically, what you have is conventional framing with the siding acting as the sheathing. and that's it.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Just looks like a normal wall to me.
If there where no studs there would not be anything to nail the sheathing to or the interior wall covering.
Is it an interior or exterior wall your trying to install the door?
How thick is it?


----------



## kauaiHi (Jan 4, 2015)

Single wall construction consists of exterior walls that are built of redwood 2 x 6 and 8 tongue and groove planks that are butted up edge to edge vertically to construct the walls. These planks serve as both the exterior and interior surfaces of the home. The walls have no insulation and the electrical wiring is run on the surface of the walls behind wood trim.


----------



## kauaiHi (Jan 4, 2015)

Sorry just realized that last picture probably caused some confusion since it's not single wall.


----------



## gdc (Aug 17, 2014)

*single wall construction*

hi, some questions come to mind. is there a door already there. if so how is that door installed, if not, are you putting in a pre-hung made for a double wall conventional framed house. do they make doors for your application. would they have a nail flange ? i have seen the link and sure no prob. can you show inside pix of your house and framing from inside . when i read your post it says new door, so im assuming your replacing the door. 

sorry for so many questions, after looking at the pictures it doesn't feel i have anymore info then when i started.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

I can't figure out what the OP is talking about. To me a single wall is a wall with studs (insulation in between them), drywall or paneling on the inside and siding, or brick on the outside.

I have never heard of a wall without studs.

So the question is "How thick is this single wall?"


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

MT Stringer said:


> I can't figure out what the OP is talking about. To me a single wall is a wall with studs (insulation in between them), drywall or paneling on the inside and siding, or brick on the outside.
> 
> I have never heard of a wall without studs.
> 
> So the question is "How thick is this single wall?"


Here is his description of the wall construction.
Vertical 2x T&G- so I'd guess 1.5" -2" thick....




kauaiHi said:


> Single wall construction consists of exterior walls that are built of redwood 2 x 6 and 8 tongue and groove planks that are butted up edge to edge vertically to construct the walls. These planks serve as both the exterior and interior surfaces of the home. The walls have no insulation and the electrical wiring is run on the surface of the walls behind wood trim.


----------



## 78Vette (Nov 25, 2009)

mikegp said:


> So when you walk through the door... are you still outside?


:laughing:


----------



## dftc (Nov 12, 2012)

If I remember correctly most of those homes have some "framing" around doors and windows. You might be able to get a modern door frame to work, but it probably wouldn't look great.
I think most of the doors in those houses are pretty much custom jobs. You'll probably need to talk to a local carpenter to get a really good answer to your question.


----------



## gdc (Aug 17, 2014)

my stringer, if you go to post 7, bottom of post the link is Hawaii life. you can see the windows have a wide jamb. so, the siding is the sheathing. no insulation and the wires and electric are behind a chase or what looks like chair. now onward. lol


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

gdc said:


> my stringer, if you go to post 7, bottom of post the link is Hawaii life. you can see the windows have a wide jamb. so, the siding is the sheathing. no insulation and the wires and electric are behind a chase or what looks like chair. now onward. lol


I saw them. I guess they don't have hurricanes in Hawaii, huh? Is this type of construction some sort of cost savings or what. Why do it in the first place?

I have never been there.


----------



## gdc (Aug 17, 2014)

*how to install pre-hung entry door in single wall framed house*

to answer your/the question. as long as the frame is structurally sound. install 2 2x4s on edge and attach them to the siding from the inside to create a frame . most exterior doors come with brick moulding attached. attach the door plumb and level and with the proper reveal with screws from the outside over the siding thru what ever type of door moulding it is you have. then using the usual install methods. im assuming caulk and flashing is and would be used. hope this helped.


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

kauaiHi said:


> Single wall construction consists of exterior walls that are built of redwood 2 x 6 and 8 tongue and groove planks that are butted up edge to edge vertically to construct the walls. These planks serve as both the exterior and interior surfaces of the home. The walls have no insulation and the electrical wiring is run on the surface of the walls behind wood trim.


Yup, that is a good explanation of single wall construction.

I have worked on a few here in O.C. and the very best thing to do other than having an highly experienced carpenter (like me) custom fit a door is to frame the opening with 2xs and jamb material.

It will different from the rest of the house but hey, it is what it is.

Andy.


----------



## kauaiHi (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you all for the advice and help. It's very much appreciated.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Can you just cut down the frame of the pre hung door until it's close to the thickness of your wall?


----------



## mechamd1 (2 mo ago)

kauaiHi said:


> Here in Hawaii a lot of the older homes are single wall. Meaning there is no framing. The tongue and groove pine boards make up the whole wall and support the roof. So my question is how exactly should I install a new pre hung door in a house built this way...?


Look at the doors that are in the house and frame in the opening copying the construction of the preexisting doors


----------

